# FR's weekend spinning progression



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

top to bottom, first to last


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Good job!!
And so thin too!:stirpot::runforhills:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

atta boy. NOW spin thick again. 

I am currently spinning a thick underspun woolen single very much like Lamb's Pride Bulky. I plan to use it for knitting and fulling winter slippers and hand bags. 

Not so easy to do that after spinning thin.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Should.have said bottom to top. 

The brown rambo he started with is much thicker.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

what wheel is FR spinning on? and what prep?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ashford Traveler.....and a bit of hand picking/separating of relatively clean (suint and hot bath, but still a hint of lanolin) but still slightly tangled locks....followed by drum carding a couple times.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Looks good!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Whoda thunk , after all your grumblin' all these years !!! Hee Hee !! Are you addicted now ?!? It really looks good FR !!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Miz Mary said:


> Are you addicted now ?!?


Well .... he took all his fleeces & handspun home with him but left his box of knitting!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

shhhhh......

don't tell Cyndi, but I had used all of my NATURAL fiber out of that box, and it only had left the ACRYLIC stuff that I had been giving knitting lessons with......that actually came from a donation something or other to which Cyndi had been privy..... so.....everything in that box is actually hers....... 


*giggles*














:whistlin:





.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Hysterical !!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

:catfight:




you brat





:hair


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Cyndi, do you have any tomatoes to tie up? I plan on using acrylic yarn for that. :teehee:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have had some bad thoughts. I was reading the thread about WIHH and her bears and wanting to spin her neighbor's hair. Then I saw the pictures of FR spinning at Cyndi's on the FAC thread. I wondered if Cyndi couldn't have taken her shears to FR's legs. Couldn't you spin that? Would it bring a whole new meaning to art yarn? To spinning locks? :cute:



:lookout:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Nah, those are all guard hairs, cuz I'm always on guard, see.......

Nasty, nasty yarn that would make.


The only trouble with Cyndi's *EXTENSIVE* acrylic stash is that a lot of it was peach and coral colored.

How unfair is that ?

:facepalm:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

And here it looked so soft...and fuzzy....and squishy....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That _*acrylic*_ ?!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

:facepalm:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

There once was a man on a farm
with guard hairs as long as your arm
his friends tried to spin it
despite what was in it
for a zombi apocalypse charm


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:indif:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

:rotfl:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:hysterical: we'll done Kasota :bow:


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

You rock, Kasota!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

:hysterical:ound::hysterical: Kasota! :hysterical:ound::hysterical: 

So now we know what FR is gonna be spinning in the Zombie Apocalypse Survivor summer spin? :tmi:

But! Will he spin it thick or thin? Inquiring minds need to know! Oooo! Pictures!

As long as it's not  (_acrylic_) it will be good.


----------

